# Anybody able to ID this slingshot?



## Rick Deltenre (Aug 30, 2015)

Also what would I need to complete it, been sitting in a drawer for ages.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum .


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

It's a Victor 20, right?


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

At first look,  A band set and a couple of match sticks should get you up and running.


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

I have one just like it...Aluminum slingshots like this can have roughness and burrs in the cut slits...polish the SLITS to a bright smooth finish with fine sand paper along with strips of blue jeans with buffing compound...eliminate all roughness...add bands and SHOOT and enjoy....Phil


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

It is a rare slingshot I have one ..I called it a MIllagan 1950's era...using natural gum rubber....But Flatband(Gary) has a different name for it and I forgot the name

so the slingshot you & I have come before the Milligan....Maybe Flat band will chime in the the correct name...I know I have it posed some place on the forum..

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Rick Deltenre (Aug 30, 2015)

oldmiser said:


> It is a rare slingshot I have one ..I called it a Lurken 1950's era...using natural gum rubber....But Flatband(Gary) has a different name for it and I forgot the name
> 
> so the slingshot you & I have come before the Lunken....Maybe Flat band will chime in the the correct name...I know I have it posed some place on the forum..
> 
> ~AKAOldmiser


Hmm rare you say, thats very interesting? 50's era, I had no idea it might be that old. Heres a pic I ran across while researching slingshots, the one I have is identical to the one the red arrow is pointing at.









I will research the name "Lurken" see what I can dig up. Thanks for all the replies so far guys!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Yes you are correct Lurken...I had called it a Milligan........But Lurken is the correct name

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Rick Deltenre (Aug 30, 2015)

Anyone want to buy this from me?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Flatband will be able to tell you. I think MJ is correct though.


----------

